# Amplifier and subs



## Zachariah16 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey my amplifier is working good. and all my connections are legit and perfect. But my sub is not hittin. i had bestbuy install my deck and had them connect my remote and rca's and remote ground (no idea what its for but had them install it but do not have that connected) would this be why my sub is not hittin? I re checked my connections in the enclosure and they are good. anything like this happen to any of you befor?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Zachariah16 said:


> Hey my amplifier is working good. and all my connections are legit and perfect. But my sub is not hittin. i had bestbuy install my deck and had them connect my remote and rca's and remote ground (no idea what its for but had them install it but do not have that connected) would this be why my sub is not hittin? I re checked my connections in the enclosure and they are good. anything like this happen to any of you befor?


 Take it back to them you paid good money for it, tell them it worked fine before. If they say its not there fault stand near the front doors and raise yer voice loudly till the manager helps you out.
There is NOT REMOTE GROUND? a remote turn on yes, have you checked the fuse in the main power wire for the amp? Check the AMP fuses too? Ground for the AMP is good? Open the box make sure the cables are not disconnected?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

they probably re wired your subs to the wrong Ohm draw on the amp.


----------

